# My router will NOT allow Steam to connect. Help!



## Rinalink (Aug 6, 2012)

I am running on Windows XP and am using a Linksys E2500 router.

My firewall and anti-virus software allow Steam, I have deleted the .BLOB file, and yet, I am unable to connect to the internet. I have had the same issue with other games/applications not being able to connect to my internet router. Xbox Live cannot connect, WoW, Wonderland Online, and The Sims 2 can't access the internet in-game. 

My last option is somehow re-configuring my router, and I have no idea how to do this.

I know how to open my router webpage, but it asks for a username/password. I've tried the admin/admin, and the admin/password, but nothing works. I don't know if someone has given a username/password to the router, and I don't know how to reset it.

I read somewhere about allowing a port...? I can't find a solid answer anywhere.

Please help! I am willing to get into the nitty-gritty detailed bits to fix this if I have to. I just want to play some Skyrim already...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

the only way to do this would be to log into your router and configure from there..the default user and password is admin admin, so the fact that doesnt work measn that it has been changed. you will have to find out who changed it and what the login details are


----------



## Rinalink (Aug 6, 2012)

I've opened the router configuration page. What do I do from there?


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Rinalink,

Since many of us tend to have different brands/models of routers, sometimes it can be difficult to explain where to go.

If I have this right, ports are like numbered gateways, strict router configs will keep these gateways secure. Portforwarding 'opens' these gateways, allowing for specific/secure connections. E.g. opening 27014 to 27050 will specifically open these ports and between. Ports also work off different protocols such as TCP/UDP, even both. That's my dumbed down lesson in ports... (cuz I hate networking) 

Follow this link: Port Forward: Steam Client

This will provide step by step instructions on how to forward the ports on your model of router, specifically for your steam client. If you have any issues in-between following these steps drop another post.

Maybe we'll get some input off a linksys user as well. 

Regards,


----------

